# Tavr



## heart123 (Aug 24, 2017)

why am i getting a denial for 33361,62 any ideas


----------



## devinmajor14 (Aug 24, 2017)

Try 33361-62-QO


----------



## heart123 (Aug 24, 2017)

thanks do i need a clinical trial #???


----------



## coop22 (Aug 25, 2017)

heart123 said:


> why am i getting a denial for 33361,62 any ideas



Do you know what ins company is denying them? I have been billing TAVR's for about a year now. And we are now just getting denials from Aetna


----------



## cgbar (Sep 6, 2017)

You will need the Clinical Trial # on the claim. Also, the Dx codes matter..... I35.0 for the Primary (from my experience), and you need to use Z00.6 for the Secondary


----------



## heart123 (Sep 12, 2017)

y'all are awesome


----------



## sbarkhimer (Mar 1, 2018)

*Medicare TAVR denials*

we are now all of a sudden receiving denials from medicare for 33366 billed with 62 and Q0 with the clinical trial # listed  01737528. I am at a loss.   Missing/incomplete/invalid diagnosis or condition for I35.2 and Z00.6.  any ideas?


----------



## devinmajor14 (Mar 2, 2018)

Primary dx should be i35.0


----------



## sharris8888 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Rounding visits after TAVR*

Should rounding visits and EKG's after the TAVR surgery be billed with the clinical trial info too?


----------



## sharris8888 (Apr 26, 2019)

devinmajor14 said:


> Primary dx should be i35.0



Should rounding visits and office visits have the Q0 modifier and Z00.6 dx also when related to the TAVR?


----------



## heart123 (Apr 26, 2019)

no just the procedure


----------



## Partha45 (May 7, 2019)

The claim should be submitted with following information for getting payment.

Primary ICD I35.x 
Secondary ICD Z00.6
POS - 21
Clinical Trail #Ref (https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coverage/Coverage-with-Evidence-Development/TAVR.html) You can verify the document and choose appropriate CT#
Modifier 62, Q0 

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...k-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM7897.pdf

Hope this would help you


----------



## heart123 (May 7, 2019)

sharris8888 said:


> Should rounding visits and office visits have the Q0 modifier and Z00.6 dx also when related to the TAVR?




no just the procedure


----------

